# Mad pics



## li'l frog (Feb 7, 2012)

From Orchid Grower's Guild last weekend -- AOS awards


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why ´mad´? What ´mad´? Who ´mad´?
The pics, the awards, the judges, the plants, the growers? What do you think?
Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

God! I'm so urbanized, I thought you meant 'lots' of pics as in "Mad Skillz!!" LOL!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianlang (Feb 7, 2012)

mad is short for Madison, WI


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice pics -- thanks!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2012)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 8, 2012)

brianlang said:


> mad is short for Madison, WI



Thanks, didn´t find that in my dictionary. Sometimes it´s not so easy to understand native english speakers special codes.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> God! I'm so urbanized, I thought you meant 'lots' of pics as in "Mad Skillz!!" LOL!  Thanks for sharing.



So did I..... YO

Ether way... Always nice to see a kovachii! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for sharing some beautiful flowers.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 11, 2012)

That sure is one MAD Aerangis (luteoalba var. rhodostricta, I think)..! Third pic from left, top row..


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 11, 2012)

It was gorgeous. I think everyone loves the flower with the little red dot! This one had more inflorescences on the other side, couldn't get them into the pic. I hope the AOS photographer was able to get them for his shot.


----------

